# Computer not recognizing all ram?



## grumps312 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hey i have a problem, my computer is not recognizing all the ram that is available. I remove the ram stick and reinserted them and now they are not detecting all the ram, it says i have 4gb of ram when i actually have 8gb of ram. I also tried PC Wizard and it shows that i have 6gb of ram.

its ddr3 ram
elpida brand


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model of the Mobo?
Brand & Specs on the RAM?
Your signature says 12GB of RAM? Is this the same PC?


----------



## grumps312 (Mar 21, 2010)

Yeah i originally had 12gb of ram, i just removed my ram sticks and put them back into the same slot i removed them from and now my pc doesnt recognize the ram anymore. 

intel 58x motherboard from Gateway 
brand of ram is Elpida 2gb ddr3 1066 MHz SDRAM (triple-channel support on six DIMMs)


----------



## grumps312 (Mar 21, 2010)

bump? any suggestions? is the information i provided significant enough to solving the problem?


----------



## Horusrogue (Aug 31, 2009)

Are they seen in bios?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Was all the RAM recognized before you removed and reinstalled it?
How many 2GB sticks of RAM are installed on the Mobo?
What is the Model Number of the Gateway?


----------



## grumps312 (Mar 21, 2010)

@Horusrogue not sure, haven't check yet.

@Tyree yes all the ram was recognized before i removed and reinstalled them.

There is 6 ram sticks installed.
Model number is FX6801-09h

http://support.gateway.com/s/desktop/2009/gateway/fx/fx6801/FX6801nv.shtml


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Did the RAM come with the PC when purchased or have you added some? Do you know the Brand/specs of the RAM?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The slots should be 2 different colors, remove the 3 sticks from the same color slots starting with the stick farthest from the CPU, that should leave you with 3 x 2 gig sticks for 6 gig total, make sure they are fully seated, do not rely solely on the clips that they are fully in the socket, boot the PC enter the Bios and see how much ram it reports. If less then 6gig look for a Quick Boot setting, set it to disabled, reboot and recheck.


----------



## grumps312 (Mar 21, 2010)

computer still shows only 4gb of ram, but PC Wizard shows i have 8gb of ram. I think maybe the mobo is locked or something but i have to have a ram stick for the first two slots or else the computer makes a beeping noise. So i have 3 ram sticks for the blue color and 1 ram stick in the white one.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try a single stick in the second slot.
When you had 2 sticks installed was it reporting more ram then was actually installed?


----------



## grumps312 (Mar 21, 2010)

No, it just shows 4gb of ram.


----------

